# Sharp XV Z12000



## Shari (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a Sharp XV Z12000. My lamp reached 2000 hours and the projector shut down. I bought a new lamp and installed it properly. I know about the lamp timer reset code. The problem is that I cannot get the projector to turn on at all now, either by pressing the on button on the projector or via remote. Does anyone know of a universal reset code or something to get this thing going again? I am not opposed to opening up the box to do something inside if that is necessary. Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try re-seating the lamp first. If that doesn't work try unplugging it for awhile. And if that doesn't work, call Sharp. Nothing in the manual about a reset or anything?


----------

